# Problem z world?

## wuja

Nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić:

```
KQ ~ # emerge -auvDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Not robię to całe emaint --check world

```
KQ ~ # emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

'media-sound/krecord' is not installed

'kde-base/khelpcenter' is not installed

'kde-base/kcalc' is not installed

'virtual/glu' is not installed

'gnome-base/gconf' is not installed

'kde-base/kpersonalizer' is not installed

'media-plugins/xmms-oss' is not installed

'dev-libs/apr' is not installed

'x11-apps/xkbprint' is not installed

'app-portage/portage-utils' is not installed

.

.

'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse' is not installed

'sys-apps/qtparted' is not installed

'dev-perl/XML-Simple' is not installed

'kde-base/kenolaba' is not installed

'app-misc/screen' is not installed
```

Powyżej jest zawarta całość z /var/lib/portage/world

no to jeszcze:

```
KQ ~ # regenworld

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//sys-kernel

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//x11-apps

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//x11-libs

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//x11-misc

.

.

.

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//dev-python

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//app-editors

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//sys-fs

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//app-shells

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//virtual
```

 Robiłem 

```
eupdatedb
```

 i 

```
update-eix
```

Co istotne, system działa ale nie wiem co jeszcze mogę z tym zrobić.

----------

## przemos

Może to pomoże: 

```
regenworld
```

----------

## wuja

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Może to pomoże: 
> 
> ```
> regenworld
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm... a to jest jeszcze inny regenworld?

 *Quote:*   

> no to jeszcze: Kod:
> 
> KQ ~ # regenworld 
> 
> !!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg//sys-kernel 
> ...

 

----------

## przemos

 *wuja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm... a to jest jeszcze inny regenworld?
> 
> 

 

Nie zauważyłem, że już próbowałeś. Wygląda mi to na problem związany z przypadkowym usunięciem /var/db/pkg/. Zgadłem?

----------

## wuja

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  Wygląda mi to na problem związany z przypadkowym usunięciem /var/db/pkg/. Zgadłem?

 Niewykluczone. Mam /var podlinkowane do osobnej partycji. Zdarzył mi się dziwny wyciek pamięci po jakimś eix-sync czy emerge --metadata i jak to zauważyłem to bylo po ptokach - zajęte 100% RAM-u i swapa, dyskiem mieliło niemiłosiernie i oczywiście twardy reset. Teoretycznie wszystko jest ale wygląda na to, że muszę wszystko ponownie zemergować.

BTW. Te wycieki i swapowanie bez wyraźnego powodu zdarzyło mi się kilkukrotnie na arcon-sources-2.6.21, wróciłem do morph-2.6.20 i tego problemu nie mam.

----------

## n0rbi666

wuja - masz może Preemptible RCU włączone ? Miałem kiedyś (na starszych kernelach) taki sam objaw przy emerge - tzn ram się zapychał, cały swap i tyle było dobrego. 

Jednak od którejś wersji kernela już zaczęło mi to dobrze działać  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> wuja - masz może Preemptible RCU włączone ?
> 
> ... 
> 
> Jednak od którejś wersji kernela już zaczęło mi to dobrze działać 

 

No mam. Wygląda na to, że w 2.6.20 (morph_12) działa dobrze, a możliwe, że w 2.6.21 (arcon) jest kaszana.

Jak juz zrobie porządek, to jeszcze potestuję z tym  Preemptible RCU na 2.6.21

----------

